# Question: Break Recom. - What is this?



## radoslav (Jun 26, 2013)

Dear fellow CC owners,

Can anyone help me, what is this?









I have asked everywhere, looked on google, but just can't find it. Even went to the VW showroom that sold me the car, and they also don't know. 
I turned it on and off, and don't see any difference.

The car is 2012 CC 1.8tsi with DSG (facelift model)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

It's a feature that monitors driver behaviour (steering, etc) and recommends that they take a break from driving if it seems like they might be getting too tired to drive safely.

http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/reviews/living-with-it/volkswagen-passat-estate/nov---take-a-break/


----------



## radoslav (Jun 26, 2013)

Aha! Wow, nice! Didn't even know I had that.  Thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

ugh more nanny systems.


----------

